# What is up with S&W values



## oldgun (Jan 15, 2015)

I purchased TWO Smith & Wesson 410S pistols 8Yrs ago. New In Box, Consec Numbers, Stainless Steel, Factory Laser Grips, Hard box's, All paperwork including Locks, Extra 11 rd Mags. I tried to sell them on the S&W forum and NO ONE EVEN PM'd me on THEM!!, listed for what I PD FOR THEM. But still I have a S&W 4006 11 Rd pistol, not LE used, one owner, a LOT OLDER!!!!!!!!!! Used, that my dad purchased, before he passed away, and it is worth around $200.00 more than He pd for it. What is the problem, in your opinion??? Thanks Bob


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, nice to meet you. Sounds like you are offering them for sale.
GW


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Many people just do not like mag safeties. That may be why there was no interest.

Other than that, I have no idea why you had no interest on a S&W forum.

Personally, I have no S&W pistols - had a 686, but sold it to fund something else.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's called the market place. If there is a demand, there will be customers to make purchases. If not, finding those customers is going to be more difficult.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Somebody wants them, at some price. But I have usually found that price to be too low, so I just keep them.


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got a 410 pistol with 2 10rd mags. I paid $329 for it and felt like it was a good deal. They are well made pistols and a good value.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of S&W semi-auto pistols. Never have been. 

But, I do like their revolvers and that's where the money is. Not so much the new(er) ones, but ones that are older, pre-lock, no / low dash models and such. The better condition, the more money. 

As far as I'm concerned, their revolvers are the best. I have quite a few and they are all older models. Like having money in the bank baby.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It depends on the S&W


----------



## oldman45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure what the 4006 cost new but I have two of them in like new condition that I bought for $275 each, with two mags. They were not police guns either


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As I recall, the 410/410S pistols were the bargain-priced, entry-level pistols in the S&W lineup, with simple/cheap flat-machined sides on the frames and slides, and plastic sights. It is a somewhat dated design, not really unique in any way, with little to no collector value to drive prices upward. Most newer (read: younger) shooters would rather have something with a newer (non-DA) operating system, at the same (or nearly the same) price point. For those who WANT a traditional DA pistol, used Beretta 92s, SIGs, and many other designs are available that are more recognizable and probably better shooters, as well.


----------

